# Kiwi Class Harbour Launch in Falklands Islands



## plutterer (Apr 25, 2016)

I am a member of the Maritime Volunteer Service based in Eastbourne, East Sussex. Our main vessel is now named East Sussex 1 and we are trying to find out about her past history. We believe that our Kiwi Class ship did serve during the Falklands Conflict. We have seen a photo of three ships in the Falklands Islands taken in 1982. The Rangatira is in the background and was used as a floating barracks. In front of her is the St Edmund but the ship I am most interested in is the Kiwi Class Harbour Launch in the foreground. can anyone name this small ship - Falkland Islands 1982. Any information would be most appreciated. If you know her previous name or number - anything however small would be great .


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Another "New Zealand or Kiwi" class launch named "Indefatigable" which is now in the Albert Dock, Liverpool and I believe is part of the Merseyside Maritime Museum also went to the Falklands. Maybe they can help with your inquires.

Photo attached

Regards

Bob


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* plutterer *and welcome to *SN.* Bon voyage.


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Glad you are helping my ex sea scouts 2 bexhill on you vessels.


----------



## plutterer (Apr 25, 2016)

East Sussex 1 is a steel hulled, single screw, former Admiralty HLD (harbour launch diesel). She is 58 ft (17.5m) long and was built to serve in HM dockyards, ferrying men and a small amount of stores to and from ships and around the harbour. In service, she would have carried up to 120 men aboard at any one time.
She is a New Zealand Class HLD (colloquially "Kiwi Class"), based on a design originating from HMNZ dockyard at Devonport in New Zealand in 1966, and adopted by the RN in the late 1960s/early 1970s to take over from the venerable old wooden Admiralty HLDs which, apart from a change from steam to diesel, had remained unchanged for about 90 years. 
Our vessel was built in Emsworth Shipyard, Hampshire in 1970 and, we think, fitted out in Chatham Dockyard. Her original number was HLD 7015 which means she was the 15th vessel (of any kind) to be built for the Navy in 1970.
In service, she ran as D10, although we do not yet know in which dockyard(s) she served. At first she would have been part of the Royal Navy's Port Auxiliary Service and, after 1975, part of the Royal Maritime Auxiliary Service (RMAS).
We are currently trying to find out whether she served in the Falklands conflict in 1982/83. Certainly some New Zealand Class HLD's were taken (by ship) to the Falklands for use in Stanley Harbour and I have a grainy picture of a vessel which could quite possibly be ours, at anchor in Stanley Harbour in 1983. We've been told that commanding officer Port Stanley was quoted as saying that a quiet day in Stanley Harbour is a Force 7 and the Kiwis were the only ferries he could trust to always operate.
Along with the other New Zealand Class HLDs, she was sold out of RN service in 1997/98 when Serco took over the running of RMAS operations. She was bought by Mr Kite, who at the time ran the historic Alchorn pleasure boats from Eastbourne beach and marina, for use as a charter angling vessel. He named her "Enchantress".
MVS purchased her in 1999 and we were honoured to have our patron, Prince Michael of Kent who attend the commissioning ceremony.
East Sussex 1 is now a coded vessel and has just completed a major refit in the excellent Cantells Boatyard in Newhaven, East Sussex. Our target is to further adapt her to make her more suitable for day and overnight training for the youth groups with whom we work (currently Sea Scouts and Scouts).
If you can supply any further information on the history of East Susex 1 the MVS would be most grateful. Particularly if you served in the Falklands and remember seeing her there, took pictures or sailed on her. Please help.


----------



## aholtham (Nov 22, 2007)

plutter, I will investigate and see what we have on her history. Can you PM me with your e-mail address. Tony


----------



## Nutbourne (Nov 8, 2009)

East Sussex 1 ex HLD 10 (7016) , 7015 is or was D30 that craft came from Chatham ,when Chatham DY closed in 1983. I have a shot of a kiwi when they were painted grey for service in the Falklands I seem to remember D10 and 7023 they went as a pair down South. As they were run by the services they came back hammered spent a year in the shed at Portsmouth refitting prior to putting back in to service. Just checked my photos 7023 was running around off Stanley it was later refurbed and went up North. 
7016 when sold out of service from the dockyard ended up alongside Wicor pier where I photographed her being repainted it was purchased by an Ex Chief from Dolphin (name has escaped me ) perhaps Tony Holtham can elaborate.Then it went to bexhill.


----------



## aholtham (Nov 22, 2007)

John, I hope to answer this query next week once my daughters house move is complete. Tony


----------



## Nutbourne (Nov 8, 2009)

Cheers Tony if you need any photos let me know!


----------



## plutterer (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks to Nutbourne for your efforts so far. Looking forward to hearing from Aholtham if he can positively confirm or deny whether East Sussex 1did serve in the Falklands conflict. The Maritime Volunteer Service in Eastbourne revolved out of the RNXS previously based in Bexhill. It is important to us and as a charity if we can prove military service which would help our fundraising. ES1 looking good after a major refit in Cantells Boatyard Yard in Newhaven. Many pictures and articles on our Eastbourne Website. Regards Peter


----------



## aholtham (Nov 22, 2007)

Guys have sent e-mail to both of you, have you received them. Cheers Tony.


----------



## Steve Oatey (Feb 6, 2008)

plutterer said:


> East Sussex 1 is a steel hulled, single screw, former Admiralty HLD (harbour launch diesel). She is 58 ft (17.5m) long and was built to serve in HM dockyards, ferrying men and a small amount of stores to and from ships and around the harbour. In service, she would have carried up to 120 men aboard at any one time.
> She is a New Zealand Class HLD (colloquially "Kiwi Class"), based on a design originating from HMNZ dockyard at Devonport in New Zealand in 1966, and adopted by the RN in the late 1960s/early 1970s to take over from the venerable old wooden Admiralty HLDs which, apart from a change from steam to diesel, had remained unchanged for about 90 years.
> Our vessel was built in Emsworth Shipyard, Hampshire in 1970 and, we think, fitted out in Chatham Dockyard. Her original number was HLD 7015 which means she was the 15th vessel (of any kind) to be built for the Navy in 1970.
> In service, she ran as D10, although we do not yet know in which dockyard(s) she served. At first she would have been part of the Royal Navy's Port Auxiliary Service and, after 1975, part of the Royal Maritime Auxiliary Service (RMAS).
> ...


I don't think she served in the conflict - what would her role of been, and how would she have got there? However, I was back in Stanley Dec82 to Feb 83 and remember her being there. I thought her name was Kiwi.


----------



## aholtham (Nov 22, 2007)

Steve, thanks for your comments, none of the class were actually there during the conflict, but over the period since four of the type were allocated to support the anchorages. I would imagine they were taken down aboard commercial ships that were loaded at Marchwood. These facts have yet to be discovered. The last boat sent south was eventually sold locally and foundered whilst in commercial service. Still working on the individual histories and will advise history of East Sussex 1 when completed. Tony


----------



## aholtham (Nov 22, 2007)

I can confirmed the following as reported from the individual data cards for this class that 7022 was transferred to the Falklands 22.11.82 as per D/DMS(N) 19/60/42. Returned to Portsmouth 27.10.86 as per D/DMS(N) 2/24/30.

7023 was transferred to the Falklands 7.8.82 as per N/DMS(N) 19/60/42 and returned to Portsmouth in November 1986 as per D/DMS(N) 20/24/30.

Both then went to the Clyde and were later transferred to ARE Coulport.

7025 was transferred to the Falklands on the 22.11.82 as per D/DMS(N) 19/60/42. She was sold locally in the Falklands on the 1.10.93.

7025 data card has pencilled remarked that she was called KIWI 1.

Therefore my initial thoughts that three boats were allocated to the Falklands was correct. What I did not realise was that all three went down south in November 1982.

It would be great to establish which ships transported the vessels south and on return to the UK.

Therefore I can state 7016 did not travel south. Will provide history of 7016 Peter Plutterer later.

Tony.


----------



## plutterer (Apr 25, 2016)

Dear Tony. Many thanks for your information about the Kiwi Class craft. We believe that East Sussex 1 was originally called 7015 not 7016. Our vessel was built in Emsworth Shipyard, Hampshire in 1970 and, we think, fitted out in Chatham Dockyard. Her original number was HLD 7015 which means she was the 15th vessel (of any kind) to be built for the Navy in 1970. 
In service, she ran as D10, although we do not yet know in which dockyard(s) she served. At first she would have been part of the Royal Navy's Port Auxiliary Service and, after 1975, part of the Royal Maritime Auxiliary Service (RMAS). Try looking at our Maritime Volunteer Website http://www.mvs-eastsussex.co.uk/ Regards Peter Lutterer.


----------



## Steve Oatey (Feb 6, 2008)

I seem to recall D10 at Portsmouth(?). Could be wrong - again!


----------



## aholtham (Nov 22, 2007)

Steve you are quite right in believing D10 was at Portsmouth. Harbour Launches with this type of numbering were operated at Portsmouth. Currently trying to establish the correct identities of D10 and D30. Pictures and dates do not match up at present.

Tony.


----------



## aholtham (Nov 22, 2007)

Peter, I have found a picture of 7015 which is modified and therefore has thrown a bit of confusion into these histories. Will get back to you once all is sorted out.

My pile of research in front of me gets bigger each day. However I need to complete this task for other reasons as well. I have not forgotten you.

Regards Tony


----------



## boatresearchservices (Nov 20, 2016)

*recently purchased kiwi class vessel "Emu" 7020 looking for information .*

My friend recently purchased an ex kiwi harbour launch- 7020 "Emu" , we are looking for any information on her past .We have some of her MOD records and stability tests that were done during her service , although there is not a lot of information on her past.

We are refitting her and would love some more information on her if any one knows anything of 7020 known as "Emu" .PLEASE get in touch-PM or Email , thanks .
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/picture.php?albumid=1&pictureid=33


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

There is a similar thread to this on the RN unofficial web site "Rum Ration" which gives details of the Falkland's service of these vessels.

McC


----------



## boatresearchservices (Nov 20, 2016)

Thank you very much , we are refitting 7020 and everything is pretty much original internally and externally.We intend to run her commencialy and as a house boat so are we are trying to get as much of a history of her and her sister ship 7017, e.g. pictures ,records , anything.Very keen.

thanks again


----------



## Nutbourne (Nov 8, 2009)

I can confirm from my time spent on HLD 10 (7016) her vents on the boat were mushroom type and her mast was diffent to the other craft. And up forward she had a steel Sampson post as opposed to D30 that had a stag horn bollard . D10 had a Francis searchlight fitted for her time spent at Bedenham for SASO patrol duties. 7015 (HLD 30) I have a few shots with these numbers painted on the craft. D30 had cowl vents We also had 7024 HLD 24 .


----------

